# cheapest convert to single speed?



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

Whats the cheapest way to convert to single speed? Looking for a "complete conversion" thing so i can just buy it all in one fell swoop.

Also, with a "horizontal dropout" frame, i dont need a chain tensioner?


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

taikuodo said:


> Whats the cheapest way to convert to single speed? Looking for a "complete conversion" thing so i can just buy it all in one fell swoop.
> 
> Also, with a "horizontal dropout" frame, i dont need a chain tensioner?


the cheapest way is cutting that plastic pipe that people use for plumbing of poo...
just slightly more expensive then that is THIS. No trip to the hardware store req'd.

And no, no need for a tensioner with a horizontal frame BUT if you are converting a wheel with a quick release you really want to consider TUGS. Otherwise your wheel can slide under load.

Good luck.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Cheapest way ( as in free ) is to cut both cables and adjust both derailleurs to desired cog/plate combo.

Absolutly free, SS conversion.....:thumbsup:


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

Argh, im a noob with bikes, so im thinking this is what needs to change when im converting to single speed.

1. Change rear hub to a single cog
2. Make the front crank have only one cog [ how do you do that, or do you buy a new cog/crank thingy? ]
3. Chain tensioner.
4. Shorten existing chain?

What bugs me is that it's costing extra money to get to single speed, manufacterers should seriously offer the same bike in an SS setup for 100 bucks less.


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

taikuodo said:


> What bugs me is that it's costing extra money to get to single speed, manufacterers should seriously offer the same bike in an SS setup for 100 bucks less.


well now some do...some never have gears to begin with.

do you have horizontal dropouts or vertical?
if you need a tensioner and ring then get it all at once to save a few $ and some frustration.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

taikuodo said:


> 1. Change rear hub to a single cog.


You just put spacers instead of the gears you have.No need to change the hub.


taikuodo said:


> 2. Make the front crank have only one cog [ how do you do that, or do you buy a new cog/crank thingy? ].


Just remove the small and the big Chainring. Keep only the middle one.


taikuodo said:


> 3. Chain tensioner..


Yes. If your budget is limited , use your derailleur.


taikuodo said:


> 4. Shorten existing chain?.


Yes.


taikuodo said:


> What bugs me is that it's costing extra money to get to single speed, manufacterers should seriously offer the same bike in an SS setup for 100 bucks less.


You can , you just have to but spacers , and remove the un-necessary things!
It's gonna cost you 10$.


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

Also one of my last questions:

Most people have been writing about the transfer of power directly from one cog to the other.

Does a chain tensioner interfere with that? I know an old derailler would most likely, and bleh.

I would go out and test ride one, except i dont think my bike shop carries any.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, the less cogs there are, the less friction there is, so it'll be more efficient. A tensioner won't really change that, but get a good one.


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

here's what I bought last week
$4.75 10ft of 1 1/4" PVC
$5 cog each, 20t,18t,&16t
$20 gusset chain tensioner
$13 Avid Brake levers

Worth every lil penny it cost.


----------



## VTBioengineer (Sep 14, 2006)

I coverted about 2 weeks ago, also on a budget. My most expensive purchase was a $20 chain tensioner, if you have horizontal dropouts and a bolt on skewer then you don't need one. I spent $10 on some blingin spacers but I here pvc works just fine too. First I removed my derraileurs and shifters. Next I took my cassette off (this requires two special tools, a chain whip and a "cassette lockring removal tool" and instructions for removing the cassette can be found at www.parktool.com ). My cassette was extra crappy so all the cogs were pinned together. I decided that the largest cog would take one for the team and drilled out the flat end of the pins on that side. After that the cogs all separated and I selected the one I wanted. Then you just slide it onto the freehub body using the spacers so that it is perfectly inline with the middle chain ring. At this point I installed the chain tensioner and chain, you will install chain and adjust horizonal dropouts. Ride and adjust chain line as necessary. The next step is from Single Speed Outlaws conversion guide.

_Step 8: Have a beer. Go on another ride and think how little maintenece this bike will be.
Step 9: Repeat step 8 as necessary._

One more thing, on some crappy cranksets (like the one I have) the chainrings are pinned onto the crank and cannot be removed. In this case, use the middle one and then the big on can be your bash guard. Good luck. Take your time.

-VTB


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

I converted a vertical dropout frame for just a few bucks, as I lucked into a useable gear/chain combo that didn't need any tensioner. LBS gave me a couple of old cassettes to take apart for rear hub spacers, so my only cost was under $5 for a new set of shorter chainring bolts. If you are using a bashguard, you won't even need those.

These guys sell kits that do it a little nicer, in terms of spacers and rear cogs, but are still compatible with a normal Shimano-type freehub. You can customize the kit for what you need and take out what you don't. I've been thinking about ordering one for another conversion I want to do.

http://www.misfitpsycles.com/catalog/index.php

Regards, 
Anthony


----------

